# Stealth Winter Sale



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a great time to get into a Stealth.

We have Kayaks , Paddles and accessories on special until June 15.

This is a once off sale and a great opportunity to Grab yaks with up to $250 off. Rashies, paddles, buckets, kayak carts all at discounted rates.

Please read the Terms and Conditions.










Terms and Conditions:

This is a once off sale to reduce stock whilst we renovate our premises.

Sale ends 15 June 2013.

This sale is not to be used in conjucntion with any other special offer we have at the moment.

Sales are whilst stock lasts. No Laybys or rainchecks.

Prices include GST and are Ex Yatala.

Prices are subject to change without notice.


----------

